# Angeln auf Jersey und Guernsey (Kanalinseln)



## Nielsen (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

geplant ist bei uns ein Urlaub Anfang August 2009 auf den Kanalinseln. Eine Woche Jersey und eine Guernsey. |bla:

Mich würde interessieren wie es mit dem Angeln auf den Inseln aussieht.
Habe hier und dort schon mal was über Forellen gelesen aber nirgendwo was aussagekräftiges gefunden.
Natürlich interessiert mich auch das Angeln von der Küste aus, mit der Spinnrute z.B.

Aus keinen Fall wollen wir mit dem Boot auf Meer hinaus.

Also sollte jemand schon mal was gelesen haben oder besser noch selber erlebt haben würde es mich sehr freuen darüber zu lesen.

Grüße Nielsen


----------



## Rob.a.m. (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Jersey und Guernsey (Kanalinseln)*

Hallo Nielsen,
auf Jersey kann ich dir Michael Ward, Inhaber des Angelgeschäftes Mr.Fish in St Helier empfehlen.
*Mr Fish Ltd*
La Route de St Aubin,
St Helier,
JERSEY,
Tel: 0044 1534 618886

Der Typ weiß wovon er spricht.
>Hier< einige Infos.

Gruß 
Rob
wolfsbarsch.com


----------



## Multe (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Jersey und Guernsey (Kanalinseln)*

Hej Nielsen, geh mal auf www.fishmaps.de und klick mal Jersey an. Da bekommst du alles was du wissen willst.
gruß Multe


----------



## Nielsen (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Jersey und Guernsey (Kanalinseln)*

Hier meine persönlichen Erfahrungen und Hinweise:
Für Besucher / Urlauber ist lediglich das Salzwasserangeln zu empfehlen. Für das Süßwasser (viel gibt es davon auf beiden Inseln nicht) ist die Mitgliedschaft in einem dortigem Verein nötig ! Oder mindestens die Begleitung eines Mitgliedes, und das muss man erst mal Finden.

Bücher für Angeln:

Fishing in Guernsey - Peter Perrio - 9772003500023

Angling in the Bailiwick of Guernsey - Len Le Page - ISBN 978-0-9556523-0-1

Zu empfehlen ist der Besuch einer Buchhandlung auf den Inseln. Hier gibt es auch viele spezielle Guides zum Angeln.

Internet:
Fisching Guide Guernsey:    www.fishingguideguernsey.com
Infos über Guernsey:     www.visitguernsey.com

Infos über Jersey:     www.jersey.com

Angeln auf Jersey:       www.fishing-guernsey.co.uk

Bester Angelladen auf Guernsey:     www.micksfishing.co.uk

Bester Angelladen auf Jersey:      www.mrfishjersey.net

Den Angelguide habe ich persönlich gebucht und bin sehr sehr zufrieden gewesen. Super Preis ! Absolut kundig ! Habe meinen Fisch wie versprochen bekommen. Super Service, Abholung am Ulaubsort und Kaffeservice unterwegs. Köder und Ausrüstung können gestellt werden. Köder im Preis inclusive. Danke John es war wirklich super.

Ich habe alle Angelläden der Inseln besucht. Es sind wie gesagt nicht viele. Die beiden gelisteten hatten die beste Auswahl, die besten Köder und die netteste Beratung.
Wundert euch nicht, 50m² sind schon ein riesiger Laden !

Ich habe auf Wolfsbarsch hauptsächlich mit Poppern geangelt, 15cm war eine fängige Größe (Farben rot / weiß / schwarz oder Kombinationen daraus. Gefangen wird an oder knapp unter der Öberfläche.
Die beste Angelzeit war immer zum Tidenwechsel !
Beifänge waren gerade im August möglich, viele Makrelen. Macht echt Spaß so eine Makrele im Drill, der Wolfsbarsch ist zwar noch heftiger aber was will man mehr.
Angeln mit Würmern auf Grund hat ebenso seine Fische gebracht.
Paternoster für Markelen sollte man ruhig mitnehmen !


Also hin und Fische fangen !

Grüße Nielsen


----------

